# leaking windows



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all and a happy new year to everyone. We have just returned from a rather wet and windy week in Norfolk and during that week rain was coming in through 2 of our RV windows, it seemed to be coming in under the bottom rubber seal on the windows and running down the walls. Before I start ripping the windows out is this a common problem and is the cure just a case of going round the outside with a tube of sealer? Has anyone else had a similar problem and if so we would be grateful to hear your solutions.

Many thanks

Ian & Kay


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi,

Leaking windows, we have an old (29 to be presis) Dodge based RV which we discovered had a SERIOUSLY leaking window. Investigation revealed that in the past attempts had been made to cure with aplications of sealant however no one had bothered to look closely and as it had obviously been leaking for some time missed the root cause. With the duration of the leek the wooden frame within the wall (don't panic it took we a non woodworker 1.5 hours to remove and replace) had begun to rot. Our RV's windows, and I guess others, to rely on a clamping construction for fit and seal ie squishy frame = inproper seal = leak. Removing the window was easy, just undo the screw and carefully remove from the hole. This revealed the wood issue which with a careful bit of butchery can be removed. Due to the leaks duration it has also damaged the internal boarding so this also had to be remover which again didn't take much. Fortunatly in our situation once the rot was gone we could see into the rest of the wood and discovered it was perfect (HUGE sigh of relief). Replacing the frame is a simple case of remaking and fitting but you need to be very specific about the sizes. I ended up planning a piece of 2" X 2" to the correct size and screwed it in. Then it's a case of refitting the window but make sure you use the correct sealants. Any of the suppliers mentioned on this site will likely be able to help (Linda?). Just for fun (NOT) we thought we has another leaky window, and roof vent, but investigation this time revealed the fridge vent to be the culprit. Fortunatly for us no real damage and a new proper fridge vent and appropreate sealers again cured that and we have been leak free ever since (fingers crossed etc etc).

Si


----------

